# CAT IN LABOR.....HELP!!!!



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

The stray had her first kitten today under my parents bed (I'm dead....lol). Everything went well. I put her back in the crate with her baby and she is having contrapsions (sp?) I have her covered. My question is how long after the others are born? How can I know if the mother is producing milk? Should I put a heater in my brothers room facing her, its kind of chilly in there? Any help will be appreciated, I have my vets phone on hand just incase anything happends.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Here's an article on kitten birthing...good luck

http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... irth_3.htm


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

I think she is only going to have one kitten because she had the first one around 12 so its now 2 hours and still no signs of another. She has a good appetite and wants to get out of the crate. Is it normal for her not to pay attention to the kitten? Everything is going well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Having only one kitten is rather unusual. After four hours it's best to have the vet check her. If this is a first litter, and she's young, she might be having problems. If there's any doubt, it would be wise to take her to the vet. 

Is she not nursing the kitten? If not, you will have to buy some kitten milk and a pet bottle and hand feed the kitten. However, if you can get the kitten to nurse, it will help to bring on contractions. Hold the kitten to the nipple, if necessary. Mother cat might need some help getting started. Also touch her abdomen very gently with your whole hand to check for movement or the shape of a kitten. (Do not push with your fingers or your hand; be very gentle.) I hope all is well. Please let us know.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I noticed that in your other thread you said she had three dead kittens. Is this the same litter?


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

No those were when she first came to our house. She had them on our front porch and we did not notice because she was really skinny. She has one kitten now and I think that is all she is going to have. She is eating and drinking water. She is not leaving her kitten unattended. Are kittens born with their mouths closed? Dumb question but when I took her out to make sure she was ok she did not opend her mouth and did not stick her tounge out.... :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She should have cried (squeaked) when she was born. That would open her mouth, and she should try to nurse, instinctively. Have you tried to encourage her to open her mouth to nurse? Does she have muscle tone? Is she breathing normally? No wheezing? Make sure her throat is clear. 

You'll want to have her spayed after this kitten is weaned. She's probably young and had the two litters too close together.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No a kittens mouth is not closed (like their eyes)....they wouldn't be able to eat....is it nursing? You may need to help it....

If you're keeping her...I hope you will be getting mama cat spayed...and baby too when the time comes...


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok so I need to grab her and put her on a nipple very carefully right? I would love to keep them but I can't Kiddles did not like the kitten she growled at it. I will take her to the vet and let them find a home for the both of them. Thanks for all the help. :wink:


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Here is the kitten:







[/img]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If the mother cat is not nursing the kitten, you will have to feed it, ASAP. If you cannot get to a pet supply house or an emergency fet, at least make some formula for the kitten and give it a few drops of milk (according to instructions) with an eye dropper please, or it will die. This is a matter of life and death. Please don't let this go!  

These are emergency instructions, to be used only if you can't get an emergency vet or kitten milk: (There should be an emergency vet nearby)

Please read this link carefully. You have to keep that baby warm and dry, hydrated, and nourished. Make sure the kitten is warm before you feed it, and do not hold the kitten like a human baby. It must eat in an upright position, the way it would nurse from mother cat. If you use a heating pad, it must be on the lowest setting and covered with towels. And help to stimulate the kitten by gently rubbing it with a soft towel. 

I know you were forced into this situation, but please take action. 

http://www.valleycatsinc.org/bottlebabi ... babies.htm


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

As Jeanie says, if the mother won't nurse the kiteen you need to feed it ASAP! You can make a pretty decent formula yourself if you can't get hold of real kitten formula right now. You'll need:

2 cups of milk (preferable low lactose milk, but in an emergency any milk will do)
2 tablespoons of corn starch
1 tablespoon dextrose

Heat the milk and and put the ingredients in it then let it cool off, when it reaches room temperature mix an egg yolk with the milk.

A new born kitten will need appr. 1-2 tablespoons of formula per day. Make sure the kitten stands on its four legs when you feed it. Don't feed it laying on it's back (risk for getting fluids in the lungs). Massage the bottom of the kitten since it will need stimulation in order to be able to urine and pass on feaces.


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

The kitten is getting bigger by the day. He/she drinks and sleeps with his/her momy. The mother cat is drinking and eating well. I email the vet and he said that they are having a pet adoption day at his place for cats and dogs, so I will be taking the mom and her kitten on March 31. Hopefully they will be able to find new homes. I am excited to see how the kitten will turn out once its walking. How long should the kitten be weaned off of the mom?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The mother cat will wean the kitten by 6-8 weeks, but should not be separated from her until 12 weeks. The kitten will be too young to leave its mother on March 31, I'm afraid, but if someone would take both, it would be great! Otherwise, they could reserve the kitten. 

I am so relieved that all is well with the kitten.  I was so afraid something had happened when we didn't hear back from you!


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry I hadn't posted earlier but since I have school I did not get a chance to post. I have been busy with the mom cat as she tends to make a mess in the litter box and while I am cleaning the room she tends to grab the kitten and head to my parents room where the kitten was born. Today she scared my mom because she went to check the kitten out and notice that it was not in the dog crate. She taught the kitten had died and got a little worried but while she was doing her bed she heard a squeak and a cry and notice that the kitten was under the bed! :lol: He/she is doing fine, about the adoption I think they will do reserve the kitten unitl it is ready to go to a new home and hopefully the mother will find a loving home as well. I think the vet will make arrangement thought if the person that do want to adopt him/her want it since its little. I will keep updating hopefully everything will go ok for the mama cat as well, since she has a lame leg. I will keep updating.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If mother cat is not adopted, make sure she goes to a foster home or a no-kill shelter. Many adult cats are put to sleep because of a lack of homes. Here is a link. Use the second link given, as the first is not working:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1147


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm so glad they're doing well.


----------

